# Dedicated Forum For Newmar RV Owners & Friends



## RickLSmith53

This is a forum dedicated to the owners of Newmar RV products to share their stories, tips, advice, meet new Newmar owner friends, and much more.  Come join our great forum today using the link below, and lets make this a great site!

http://groups.msn.com/NewmarRVOwnersAndFriends


----------



## durran5000

I am trying to sell my parents dutchstar 3858,any tips would be welcomed


----------



## Linda Merideth

I am trying to sell my Dad's 1997 Coachmen's Ford 460 camper.....he has had a severe stroke and is now unable to live alone or drive a vehicle.   Do you have any suggestions where I should begin?   My flyer will not attach but I would be happy to send one if emailed at HLM500@aol.com.   Many, many thanks!!


----------

